# Metal snips ?



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

David C said:


> A few members here suggested to have metal (or tin) snips among our common tools, mostly for trimming metal straps, metal studs and cans, etc.
> 
> I'm wondering what kind of snips would be the most appropriate for an electrician, seeing there's 4 main types of snips, I'm not so sure what to get. I only had experience with the very common aviation snips doing siding and some metal belt straps.
> 
> ...


Hello David, these should be all that you need....


* Wiss *

 * Model # M3RS*

 * Internet # 100060795 *

 * Store SKU # 206699 *


*Straight-Cut Aviation Snips*


   





 (32) 
Write a Review 






 Questions & Answers (2)


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Aviation Shears (Snips) were created during World War II in the U.S. Women were in the factories cutting out metal for air planes. Their hands fatigued from the constant opening an closing the shears. Springs were added to assist the opening action. 
There are several types, yellow is for straight cutting, red is for left curves, green is for right curves. bulldog are short bladed.
There's also a three jaw design for plung cuts and cutting round duct already assembled.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Are Klein snips any better than say Stanley or Irwin ?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Wiss, Red, Green,and maybe yellow. But you can do it all with the red & green.


----------



## clm (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree with Dave and Harry, Wiss ftw. I only own the red handle and I get by.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I was tired of buying and throwing away cheap tin snips that would break easily. I asked a framer (who did 90% of his business in metal studs) what brand he used. Red Milwaukee was what he'd bought most recently and they'd held up for him who used them all day long every day. I bought the same pair and they're great. Other electricians who've borrowed mine have bought a pair themselves. So there's a recommendation based on experience for you.


----------



## Rickybee (Mar 30, 2015)

I love my dewalt straight snips 2 years old still awesome


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The best metal cutting snips I ever had came from Japan and sold at Daiae store.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Hello David, these should be all that you need....
> 
> 
> * Wiss *
> ...



Can confirm.
This is what most electricians I know carry.
Do not choose the cheaper ones that look like these. It will be very frustrTing.
If someone pulls out something different, it's a novelty item.

frustrTing. Explains it perfectly.
I'm not going to edit that out.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Get regular wiss tin snips, mine are dirty, old and cruddy but still work. Coworker has a Lenox pair that doesn't cut as well.


----------



## IEC (Sep 20, 2015)

Been using the yellow Wiss since 1995. Wouldn't recommend anything other than I myself use. 

Get the three-pair set with the left and right turn cutters. You won't use them much, but the first time you have to cut a 4/0 mud ring into tin siding you'll thank me


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Wiss yellow handle (straight cut)

You can buy the green or red if needed for specific use. But for general cutting, the yellows will cover nearly anything you'll need. 

No generics. I can only vouch for the Wiss brand but other name brands may be an option.

Did I already mention no generics?


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

IEC said:


> [...]
> Get the three-pair set with the left and right turn cutters. You won't use them much, but the first time you have to cut a 4/0 mud ring into tin siding you'll thank me


I'm not familiar yet with all of the anglophone terms of the trade, I have a rough idea of what a mud ring is, could you give more detail about it ?
Thanks


----------



## IEC (Sep 20, 2015)

David C said:


> I'm not familiar yet with all of the anglophone terms of the trade, I have a rough idea of what a mud ring is, could you give more detail about it ?
> Thanks


Round plaster ring (mud ring) used for light fixtures: 3/0 = 3 inch, 4/0 = 4 inch.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Ohh, I see now. Yeah I know those.

I found the Wiss M3R for $17 plus tax at Canadian Tire today, so I grabbed a pair. There was the Stanley FatMax ones right next to it on sale for $13, looked pretty decent, but Wiss is USA made and Stanley was China. I was expecting to paid about $30 for the Wiss tho, so it was nice to see them that low retail, not even on special.


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

Asked a sheet metal roofing friend of mine what he used and he swears up and down by Midwest. You can only buy them at Sears I guess. I use the red handle ones they are very nice snips.


----------



## herby (Dec 14, 2014)

HKK said:


> Asked a sheet metal roofing friend of mine what he used and he swears up and down by Midwest. You can only buy them at Sears I guess. I use the red handle ones they are very nice snips.


I was surprised not to see this recommendation sooner. I have a pair of Midwest snips I like, but I haven't used enough to endorse them.

I picked them for two reasons: the blades are forged rather than cast; which in theory should be better, and they are made in the USA which I prefer although I'm not a zealot about.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bessey


Bessey


Bessey
Bessey is tin snips for life.You can't go wrong with them. They are the best yo!


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

I bought a pair of Stanley straight, left, and right cut tin snips. They really do cut all 3 angles, and they were only $10. The guys that I've let borrow them have loved them.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

So far the Wiss I bought have been doing great for the 5 times I used them to cut various things, mostly plastic so far. Haven't had the chance to try them out for real hard cutting. Thanks again for all the suggestions and information, learned a lot about snips


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

You'll find yourself using them a lot in commercial work.


----------



## SteveSzabs (Jan 10, 2016)

I just bought a full set from Midwest, and I'm just astounded how well they cut.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the Milwaukee straight snips, really like them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

For general work on a job site Midwests are great snips, if you are doing sheetmetal work then the Klenks are the best you can get. Cutting mudrings or something like that will ruin or shorten the life of a snips.


----------

